# Make them Not SUCK!!



## mutedmajority (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine is stuck in system configuration mode, p18 error. Worthless.
**** tivo. At least a vcr works


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

If you really want help, there are probably folks here who can help you. I'd start by posting your system configuration (TiVo model, how it's connected to the TiVo service (e.g. POTS line, VoIP phone line, wireless internet, wired internet) etc.) P18/N18 errors are usually connectivity issues of one sort or another. On the other hand if you just want to rant, have at it.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mutedmajority said:


> At least a vcr works


Mine doesn't. The tivo I'm watching right now is fully functional however.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Well, darn. I must have gotten one of the Non-Suck TiVo's. Mine has worked without a glitch for well over a year now. (At least up until I made this post and jinxed myself.)


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I guess my luck is extraordinarily good. I have four TiVos, one for more than 8 years, now. Mine all work exceedingly well.


----------



## hsfjr (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah... all mine work also...


Now yours: P18 is phone trouble. So we need some details... are you using VoIP or DSL?


----------

